# Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??



## Silbermichel (16. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor, anfang August 2008 mal zum Wallerfischen den Süden Europas aufzusuchen. Spanien, Italien sind mir mit den ganzen Camos und vielen Angeboten irgendwie schon zu kommerziell und touristisch. Ich habs lieber urig.... 

Hat jemand nen Tipp für mich wo es in Italien oder Spanien noch etwas puristischer ist? 

Meine Idee war eventuell nach Ungarn auszuweichen. Die Natur ist hier noch sehr unberührt, die Gastfreundschaft ganz groß. Ein paar Brocken ungarisch würd eich auch noch hinbekommen. Allerdings habe ich keinen Kontakt der mir in Richtung Donau oder theiß weiterhelfen kann. See möchte ich nicht.

Also... Tipps raus!


Grüße!!!

Michael


----------



## ralle (16. November 2007)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*

Für Ungarn fällt mir da spontan die Theiß bzw. der Theißsee ein.

http://209.85.129.104/search?q=cach...de&ct=clnk&cd=4&gl=de&lr=lang_de&client=opera

oder

http://www.ungarn-ferienhaus-riemo.de/cms/ungarninfos/regionen/theisssee/index.html


----------



## bike44rot (16. November 2007)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*

Hallo,

Bestimmungen findest du hier 
http://www.mohosz.hu/nemet/index.htm

ein Boot an der Theiss bekommst du z.B. hier
http://www.horgaszcentrum.hu/
oder hier
http://members.aon.at/angeln1/

und ein paar Bilder hier
http://gportal.hu/gindex.php?prt=418877

In den Pfingstferien bin ich selbst zum Wallerangeln
in Tiszafüred. Wenn es passt, oder du weitere 
Infos brauchst einfach melden.

Grüße aus dem Allgäu 
Thomas


----------



## mlkzander (16. November 2007)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*

die links funzen so nicht mit dem      ;         hinten dran
also bei mir passt es pfingsten


----------



## Alex1965 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*

Ich habe in Ungarn geangelt auf Afrikanische Wels.Die beissen an Tag und sind gute kämpfer.Es ist ca.15 km von Platensee entfernt.Auskunft in Angelngescheften.Tageskarte umgerechnet ca.11 Euro


----------



## Alex1965 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*

Ural Mündung in Kasachtan: Waller,Hecht,Zander,Rapfen,Barsch und jede Menge Wildkarpfen.
Ebenso Ili Mündung


----------



## Joachim Krüger (20. November 2007)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*

Hallo Alex,

kannst du mir mal die Adresse geben, wo du dort auf Afrikanischen Wels gefischt hast ?
Ich bin auch ab und an am Plattensee. 
Zu welcher Jahreszeit war das ?

Gruß


----------



## bike44rot (27. November 2007)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*



Joachim Krüger schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> kannst du mir mal die Adresse geben, wo du dort auf Afrikanischen Wels gefischt hast ?
> Ich bin auch ab und an am Plattensee.
> ...



Hallo Alex,

ich wäre aus dem gleichen Grund ebenfalls interessiert.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## bike44rot (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*

Ich versuche es einfach nochmal.

Hallo Alex1965,

kannst du mir mit dem Ort in Ungarn helfen? 
Gerne auch per PN.

Grüße aus dem Allgäu
Thomas


----------



## murmeli1965 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*

Servus,
ich empfehle den Velence - See in Ungarn ca. 30km östlich vom Balaton.
Größter Wels den ich dort gesehen habe war 2,85m.
Der See hat Potential und auch große Karpfen.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## bike44rot (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich empfehle den Velence - See in Ungarn ca. 30km östlich vom Balaton.
> Größter Wels den ich dort gesehen habe war 2,85m.
> Der See hat Potential und auch große Karpfen.
> ...



Hallo Oldi,

 danke für den Tipp. Den See habe ich auch schon für einen Urlaub in Betracht gezogen. Habe mich dann aber für die Theiss entschieden und bin dort hängen geblieben.

  Vielleicht kannst du ja noch ein paar Links (Unterkunft, Bootsvermieter usw.) einstellen.

  Grüße Thomas


----------



## GiantKiller (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*

Die Theiss erholt sich leider nur recht langsam von dem Chemieunglück vor ein paar Jahren.


----------



## bike44rot (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Die Theiss erholt sich leider nur recht langsam von dem Chemieunglück vor ein paar Jahren.



Das stimmt nicht oder zumindest nicht mehr. 

Die Bestände haben sich bereits einige Jahre erholt. Das Gebiet um den Theiss-Stausee ist rießig und Natur pur an jeder Ecke.
Hechte, Zander und Waller kann jeder mit einigermaßen Übung in beachtlichen Mengen fangen.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Syntac (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*

Tach, 

nen Freund von mir kommt aus einer Ortschaft ca. 40 km von Budapest, direkt an der Donau. 
War bis letztes Jahr des Öfteren da unten, in dem Dorf gibt es nen Kohlekraftwerk mit Kühlwassereinlauf, der ist aber immer von den Einheimischen Kochtopfanglern belegt. 
Gefangen wird vor allem Weissfisch sowie (gute!) Rapfen sowie Zander. 
Der Zulauf zum Kraftwerk ist auch interessant, dort des öfteren gute Karpfen gesehen. 
Habe allerdings noch keine größeren gezielten Ansitze gemacht, ein Wochenende mit Schirmzelt direkt am Hauptlauf und sonst gelegentlich nen Tagesansitz. 

Entsprechend mau waren auch die Ergebnisse, paar knapp zweistellige Karpfen sowie einen Wels mit ca. 1,20m.

Von den Seen (Valence + Balaton) halte ich nicht viel... zu viel touris im sommer, zu flach, nicht so mein Ding. 

Habe für nächstes Jahr auch 7-10 Tage an der Donau eingeplant, zuerst paar Tage auf Wels, in der Zeit füttern und dann noch Boiliesession - bei Interesse könnte man sich ja zusammenschliessen. 

Aber Donau ist nicht leicht zu befischen, starke Wasserstandsschwankungen (nicht nur mal nen halben Meter), Echolot sollte man dabei haben und vom Treibgut ganz zu schweigen. Ich war mal mit meinem Boot aussen (so ne Metzeler Gurke für 3 Personen mit 5 PS aussenboarder) und auf einmal trieb nen ca. 7 meter langer Baumstamm an mir vorbei, von dem die Äste weg standen... und das nächste Ufer 150 meter weg |bigeyes

Grüße, Harry


----------



## Welskescherer (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*

Hi,

ich war im Sommer in Ungarn am Plattensee und wir sind mal durch die Gegend gefahren. Dabei habe ich auch den Angelsee mit den afrikanischen Welsen gesehen. Die musste man aber nach Gewicht bezahlen. Der Kilopreis lag zwischen 8 und 10 €, wobei zurücksetzen verboten war und die Fische etwa 10 Kg wogen. 

Gruß Hermann


----------



## riverboy (6. März 2008)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*

Hallo " Silbermichel",

ich würde dir vorschlagen ins Donaudelta nach Rumänien zu fahren. Infrastruktur, Organisation usw. nicht so top wie in Spanien oder Italien, dafür aber viel Natur, Abenteuer und sogar viel puristischer als Ungarn. Infos über donaudeltaangeln@yahoo.de
Gruss
riverboy


----------



## Skorpion1974 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*

Große Waller gibt es an einem ruhigen Totarm der Donau bei Dombori/Fadd. Ebenso spannend soll es an der Drau (Drava) in Südungarn sein. Sehr unberührte Natur und äußerst fängiges Gewässer. Hier werde ich vom 21.-31.05.2008 sein.


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*



Skorpion1974 schrieb:


> Große Waller gibt es an einem ruhigen Totarm der Donau bei Dombori/Fadd. Ebenso spannend soll es an der Drau (Drava) in Südungarn sein. Sehr unberührte Natur und äußerst fängiges Gewässer. Hier werde ich vom 21.-31.05.2008 sein.


 
Kann hier nur beipflichten...geiles Gewässer die Drau (Drava)!!!


----------



## Waldviertlerklaus (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*

Ich möchte nächstes Jahr, vielleicht schon mal im Jänner, je nach Wetter an die Drau fahren. Welche erfahrungen hast du dort gemacht?
Herzliche Grüße aus dem Waldviertel und Petri Heil  Klaus


----------



## christian83 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*

lol...laber kein müll,kilopreis 8-10 euro...ich glaub du hast dich in der währung vertan..so teuer ist war und wird das auch nicht da,bin schon seit jahren da,hab auch mal solche teiche ausprobiert und muss sagen...ich habe noch nie so viel fisch so billig gesehen....a war der kilopris eher nen euro oder so


----------



## Tudika (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*

Hallo an Allen 

Ich würde euch auch ein schöne ort empfehlen mit 2 See 12ha Catch & Release, und 30ha mit alles drinn viel raubfisch auch grosse Welse 
www.grosskarpfenangeln.at


----------



## WallerChris (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*

Letzter post war 11.1.09 |bigeyes

PS: Welsangeln.at ist viel besser :vik:

mfg


----------



## rat330 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wallerfischen in Ungarn... aber wo??*

War schon jemand mal dort und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? Ich rede jetzt von dem welsangeln.at könnte ich einige tipps haben wie man dort am besten fängt will nähmlich dieses jahr noch dort hin.


----------

